# Grafikfehler HP Omnibook 6000 & SuSE 10.1



## Lucipher (18. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe probleme mit der X11 Konfigurierung auf meinem Omnibook 6000.
GraKa:   ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x

Immer wenn der X-Server startet erscheint ein dicker weisser Balken, der gerade von links nach rechts verläuft und etwa 100px dick ist. Dieser teilt den Bildschirm in zwei teile.
Hab schon alle Konfigurationensmöglichkeiten was die Aufösung und die Treiber betrifft durch. Erinnere mich jedoch auch daran, dass ich dieses Problem vor 2 Jahren schon einmal hatte und es gelöst habe. ...

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das hinbekomme?
WinDoseXP läuft fehlerfrei auf dem Schlepptop.


----------

